# Jonny Nothings?



## JonnyNothings (Jan 14, 2010)

Hello to StP kids!
Well I have a link to my own music. Its not the greatest of stuff but hey whatever. This is stuff I've been working on. I've been 2 weeks sober now and I can say music is what is keeping me this way. I used to play in a band call The Ghost Town Rejects we all split ways but that band is still around so check them out also http://myspace.com/ghosttownrejects. But here is the link to my solo stuff. Enjoy and I love you!http://myspace.com/jonnytcj


----------



## Gudj (Jan 14, 2010)

I listened to your solo music, I like it.


----------



## Sneaky Hobo (Jan 14, 2010)

You got a good thing going here, man. Keep it up!


----------



## Rash L (Jan 16, 2010)

i think I listened to your music half the night yesterday... I only wish there was more so I wouldnt have to listen to the same songs over and over lol


----------



## simpletoremember (Feb 2, 2010)

Word on the street Jonny Nothing is doing a split with Broken Strings

www.myspace.com/thesebrokenstrings


----------



## carlylanea (Feb 2, 2010)

nice!


----------



## JonnyNothings (Feb 6, 2010)

Ya I'm doing a split with Broken Strings. And my music is available for download at http://www.last.fm/music/Jonny%2520Nothings?ac=jonny%20nothings if you have some sort of music device its all free.


----------



## JungleBoots (Feb 18, 2010)

some straight up tom waits stuff with that accordion and raspy vocals


----------

